# Tail bone pain....



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ice. sit on one of those freezer gel packs.

time. I injured my tail bone skiing. it took a YEAR to go back to normal. I hope yours won't take that long.


----------



## Ilovesimon123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks!

I don't think it is that bad but it defiantly smarts to sit in some positions 

By the way I love your icon, it is literally me XD


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Time for sure and not sitting on it directly if possible. I think I bruised mine once and I think it was a good few weeks before I was feeling 100%.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I responded already, but somehow my post got deleted?
Anyway, I'll post it again. 

Ouch.
Tailbone pain sucks! Try sitting on a heating pad? If the cold doesn't work. Sometimes I found heat helps more than cold does when I'm in pain.
Try to relax & take it easy, it should hopefully go away on its own.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have broken mine twice. I would say just give it time. It will get better.


----------

